# emergency my tank is leaking



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Omw when i got home to feed my fish i noticed the counter the tank is on is wet and also a bit of water on the floor my tank is leaking its a 29gal tank fully stocked with fishies i dont have a spare tank what do i do? how do i repair the leak? what do i do with my fish in the meantime? please help me


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

buy a bucket or two at home depot and place the fish in their with aquarium water. Go out right away and buy a new tank or find the leak and repair it if possible.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

You can also use plastic storage bins quite effectively. You can hang your filter on/in them or make a quick DIY filter. At about $5 each, they make a great emergency tank. If you move your decorations or plants into them, you'll be moving some beneficial bacteria as well. They're my go-to QT or hospital tank.


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

Grab your cooler clean it well and fill it with tank water. It'll hold temperature easier. You can still add your filter or just an airstone with little issue. I personally have one cooler per tank. Then fix or replace your tank. I wouldn't use storage containers for very long as they don't hold up to water pressure as well as a cooler.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Also as a reminder, if you find the leak and fix it. It will be awhile before you can return the fish as the silicone will have to cure at least 48 hours before putting water back in it.


----------

